# This years first snow



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Its not much but Lincoln had fun. Ruby is too delicate to bother with snow. She thinks she may break a nail or something..sigh, she hates snow

In the backyard









Zoomies at the park


















About ready to pee on the tree









More coming


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

On the garden ledge (taken out house numbers as it included street name)









YouTube - lincoln playing in snow 2

YouTube - lincoln running in snow


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha it looks like he's about to scoop up a mouthful of snow mid-run!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, he actually does scoop it up. I have no idea why tho lol


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

probably because snow is delicious!


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Good looking dog, Frodo had his 1st snow last year. It's so fun watching them play in the snow.


----------

